# Cooking- come on we know you do it!



## CodyS (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been doing a bit more cooking lately and thought I'd start a thread where we can all share what we make!

I made this pizza from scratch and cooked it on the bbq







(near perfect)






I made this fresh pasta as well. I cooked carbonara with is, once again on the bbq (it has a cook top burner) but didn't get a pick of that (eat it too fast)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2012)

Is that pineapple on that pizza pie? I like Hawaiian pizza. Looks yummy Cody you'll make someone a good wife haha. I made a good wife for my wife - I cook as often (and better usually) than her. Marinated some chicken breasts last night & seared them in the SS skillet. Sort of like blackened chicken. Tender & juicy & tasty. 

I have frequently been accused of turning non-food threads into food threads on various forums over the years. I exercise my right to remain shut-up.  So I guess I'll be okay talking food here. Nice thread idea Cody. 

I'm not a huge pasta fan but my wife is a pasta hound. When i'm in the mood for it I like it with just a big dollop of butter and fresh cracked pepper. 


.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 8, 2012)

I must admit pasta is my staple diet . yeah that is indeed pineapple!


----------



## Daren (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice looking pizza, I love pizza on the grill and make it often. I enjoy cooking (not so much cleaning up after myself though = messy cook) I was out on my own as a bachelor for many years before I got married, I ate like a horse and really couldn't afford to eat out all that much. So it was learn to cook or starve :nyam2:
I think the weather is nice enough I am going to BBQ a pork loin this afternoon. 

(and you probably made Kevin's day, he does like food talk )


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2012)

You know how after thanksgiving all the turkeys go on sale real cheap? Well the wife and I got a 20 pounder in the oven right know, complete with cornbread stuffing. We cook together, I'll make the gravey. I'm going to have a food gasm tonight and eat so much I fall into a food coma.
I love cooking, It leads to eating, One of lifes simple pleasures. I have been cooking my own meals since I was 8 years old. Mom was raised in the south, she tought me well, and I am a meat, taters and gravey kind of guy, bisquits, and cornbread to.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 8, 2012)

This morning I shredded some potatoes and fried them up with some onion and green pepper, a little salt. While the potatoes were frying I fried up some bacon.

Next I got out the cupcake pan, sprayed the cups, and put a layer of the potato mixture in the bottom and pressed it up the sides. 

Next was to put a piece of two of bacon in the cups, then break an egg into the cup and top with some salt and pepper.

Throw in the oven at 375F for 20 to 25 minutes.

Turned out pretty good, but I think next time I might use sausage or break up the bacon so the egg white penetrated through the potato mixture better.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 8, 2012)

Daren said:


> (and you probably made Kevin's day, he does like food talk )
> 
> 
> .



Show me a guy that doesn't like to eat, I think we are all in good company.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice looking pizza and the other dishes sound great guys. I love cooking myself. I do it as often as I can. The other night, I had a craving for fish and chips. So, into the freezer I went. Pulled out some of the cod that I caught in Newfoundland on my last visit and whipped up a batch, complete with fresh cut fries. Deep fried food isn't exactly healthy, but who gives a cod's butt. It was awesome.



sorry about the quality of the photo. It was taken from my phone.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 9, 2012)

how much is postage ken ?


----------



## CodyS (Jan 9, 2012)

after I saw your chips I ended up making 'french fries' (really finely cut) with some chicken and kangaroo skewers, with a few of those nasty green things.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> ...The other night, I had a craving for fish and chips. So, into the freezer I went. Pulled out some of the cod that I caught in Newfoundland on my last visit and whipped up a batch, complete with fresh cut fries. Deep fried food isn't exactly healthy, but who gives a cod's butt. It was awesome.



Fish & chips! :nyam2:

I've never been to England, but some of my old Coastie buddies had. They said when they were there back in the 70's if you asked for ketchup with your chips ans were not in a tourist area - you'd get a dazed look. They said most places wouldn't even have ketchup. They serve vinegar with the fish like Long John Silvers. 

LJS wasn't the fresh seafood I grew up with, but I still like that greasy plate of fried fish with beer batter, clams, hush puppies and chips with ketchup AND malted vinegar AND tartar sauce. Man I am hungry for a plate of fried fish like you cooked Ken!!! 



.


----------



## davelindgren (Jan 9, 2012)

Heres one -Alfredo sauce
1 stick butter
8oz cream cheese
4 cups heavy whipping cream
1 can parmesan cheese
melt butter, add cream. add cream cheese and slowly melt. when melted and warm add parm.
serve over noodles with chicken, shrimp or whatever.
Extremely rich, you like to eat, this is an orgasm!
I love to eat. I eat whatever and however much I want. I'm 49 years old, 6'2 and 200-205 lbs. Did I say I love to eat? Damn, I love to eat!http://woodbarter.com/images/smilies/Aiwan_smiles/big_standart/biggrin.gif


----------



## CodyS (Jan 10, 2012)

So here is tonight's. yes pizza again!

firstish order if business TEA!






Pizza 1






Pizza 2






I turn on the burners on the sides and NOT the ones underneath to stop the base of the pizza burning.










ENJOY!!!!! (OH WAIT THAT IS WHAT I WILL BE DOING )


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wife is a fantastic cook-crab cakes-to die for-brisket-that would amaze you southern boys and jambalia that makes my mouth water just to think about it. Also steaks oscar with her own bernaise sauce. I am lucky I was a skinny guy when I met her otherwise................


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

The missus brought me out a real nice surprise to the shop. Homemade chicken pot pie & cranberry & walnut salad with fresh cracked pepper and her homemade dressing. It was as good as it looks. Man that chicken pie is so good she has to hide it from me or I'll make myself sick on it. 


[attachment=1554]


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 29, 2012)

You've got a good woman there Kevin. Hang on to that one.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> You've got a good woman there Kevin. Hang on to that one.



Oh don't I know. This is us when we were teeners circa 1976. I was 17 she was 16.

Like fine wine and french cheese she gets better everyday . . . 

[attachment=1566]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok who has got a good ol southern recipe for crawdad pie?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Ok who has got a good ol southern recipe for crawdad pie?




Your chef-wife does Mike. That's who. 




.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2012)

She is a chef but She is working on a crawdad pie recipe and I am looking for Ideas. She makes crab cakes that melt in you mouth. No Ideas???


----------



## CodyS (Feb 4, 2012)

some carbonara I made, fresh pasta and all.

[attachment=1669]


----------



## CodyS (Feb 4, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Fresh Pasta Too? Very nice. that is a lot of work for sure but well worth the effort.



a lot less work than one would normally think! Though a bit more than the packaged stuff, but as you said WELL worth it!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2012)

Like rice, I'm not a huge pasta fan. I don't *dislike* either one I just can take it or leave it. Basmati rice alongside garlic mashed potatoes is a pretty good compliment. But one way I do love pasta is angel hair pasta with only butter, garlic, and black pepper. I can eat bowl after bowl of that. Normally I have to have meat in a meal but give me a bowl of that pasta mix and a dense sourdough roll lathered with butter and I'm good to go. 

But I have to say Cody that mess of vittles you mixed up there looks good enough for breakfast, which is what it would be here right now. :nyam2:

But since you live in that other time warp I suppose that's your dinner. You gonna have leftovers for supper later? Some folks don't like leftovers. Most leftovers are better the second or third day because the flavors have really mingled to the max. Some stuff isn't fit to eat as leftovers though - like cereal & milk.   


.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Like rice, I'm not a huge pasta fan. I don't *dislike* either one I just can take it or leave it. Basmati rice alongside garlic mashed potatoes is a pretty good compliment. But one way I do love pasta is angel hair pasta with only butter, garlic, and black pepper. I can eat bowl after bowl of that. Normally I have to have meat in a meal but give me a bowl of that pasta mix and a dense sourdough roll lathered with butter and I'm good to go.
> 
> But I have to say Cody that mess of vittles you mixed up there looks good enough for breakfast, which is what it would be here right now. :nyam2:
> 
> ...



OF COURSE I'M GOING TO HAVE LEFTOVERS. What kind of person do you think I am.

well I suppose I could have the leftovers for breaky.... hmmmm with maple syrup :hang1:. 















hahahaha jks


----------



## CodyS (Jul 8, 2012)

BUMP!!!!!

Just thought I'd add my breaky this morning after a night of :dance: , bacon and mushroom omelette with crepes'. :woohoo::stirthepot:

[attachment=7607]


----------



## CodyS (Jul 8, 2012)

BUMP!!!!!

Just thought I'd add my breaky this morning after a night of :dance: , bacon and mushroom omelette with crepes'. :woohoo::stirthepot:

[attachment=7607]


----------



## Brink (Jan 12, 2013)

[attachment=16110]

Bump!

How 'bout grilled, smoked chilli?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 12, 2013)

Brink said:


> Bump!
> 
> How 'bout grilled, smoked chilli?



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 12, 2013)

Brink said:


> Bump!
> 
> How 'bout grilled, smoked chilli?



yumm:eat::eat:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2013)

:no dice. more please: Brinkster that don't look like no chili I ever seen - isn't that beans in there? And it looks like more than one species of beans I think what you got there is some _frijoles con carne_ . . . beans with meat if in fact there's any meat in there - I can't see any.


----------



## Brink (Jan 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> :no dice. more please: Brinkster that don't look like no chili I ever seen - isn't that beans in there? And it looks like more than one species of beans I think what you got there is some frijoles con carne . . . beans with meat if in fact there's any meat in there - I can't see any.



Lol. Up here, chili has lots of beans. And tonight, we went meatless. I was thinking of fried tofu, but we ran out.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay y'all are having beans with spices not chili. 

Still looks good. 

:eat:


----------



## davebug (Jan 13, 2013)

Surf and and turf for tonight's date night in. Broiled lobster, half a strip steak, balsamic glazed asparagus, and potato's dauphinoise. The potato's are my favorite way to make any potato. 

Cut 3 pounds yukon gold potato's into half inch cubes toss them in a pot, cut a head of garlic in half across the equator toss them in the pot. Add a pinch of salt and white pepper if you want it to stay all white other wise black is fine. Next grate just a little nutmeg in the pot not much or if you have grated just the tip of a knifes worth. Add milk to just cover the potato's you can add a little cream or half and half if you want them super rich. Bring them to a simmer and cook until the potato's are tender, fish out the garlic then add about 1 cup gruyere cheese mix it in. Dump the whole mix into a oven proof dish and brown the top under the broiler. 

The starch and the protein in the milk does some thing magical to form a rich creamy garlic gravy.

[attachment=16149]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 13, 2013)

davebug said:


> Surf and and turf for tonight's date night in. Broiled lobster, half a strip steak, balsamic glazed asparagus, and potato's dauphinoise. The potato's are my favorite way to make any potato.
> 
> Cut 3 pounds yukon gold potato's into half inch cubes toss them in a pot, cut a head of garlic in half across the equator toss them in the pot. Add a pinch of salt and white pepper if you want it to stay all white other wise black is fine. Next grate just a little nutmeg in the pot not much or if you have grated just the tip of a knifes worth. Add milk to just cover the potato's you can add a little cream or half and half if you want them super rich. Bring them to a simmer and cook until the potato's are tender, fish out the garlic then add about 1 cup gruyere cheese mix it in. Dump the whole mix into a oven proof dish and brown the top under the broiler.
> 
> The starch and the protein in the milk does some thing magical to form a rich creamy garlic gravy.



now thats a snack  duck


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not a fan of asparagus, but that looks like a plate of vittles that that I would eat every bit of asparagus and all. 

:hungry:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 13, 2013)

Man that looks so good, and those taters sound dreamy! I just ate a can of plain tuna with a little relish for some flavor, gotta watch the carbs and cholesterol, Doc's orders. But one day soon I'm going to devower a huge steak....I'm going through red meat withdrawels. When I reach my weight goal I'm going to reward myself with a large plate of heart attack special!


----------



## Brink (Jan 13, 2013)

[attachment=16180]

Kevin will probably say its just boiled beef and veggies (lol), but it's Moma's stew.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2013)

No I won't that looks like what we call yankee pot roast stew. Yum yum. 

:eat:


----------



## Brink (Jan 13, 2013)

I've never heard of that. Although Yankee pot roast is similar to stew.


----------



## Brink (Jan 13, 2013)

Ouch! I just got punched in the shoulder. Of course it's Yankee pot roast stew. Sometimes, so I'm told, I don't now everything.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2013)

Brink said:


> Ouch! I just got punched in the shoulder. Of course it's Yankee pot roast stew. Sometimes, so I'm told, I don't now everything.



Tell Momma Brink I said thanks. Not for correcting you but for punching you in your sore shoulder for me.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 13, 2013)

Brink said:


> Kevin will probably say its just boiled beef and veggies (lol), but it's Moma's stew.



Yum! That's what we had for lunch today.


----------



## Brink (Mar 8, 2013)

[attachment=20073]

Moma made YANKEE pot roast, veggies, gravy and Pennsylvania Dutch egg noodles. 

I luvs when she has snow days...all shoveling was done, fire in the fireplace, food on the table.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 9, 2013)

Wife doesn't cook. I do all the cooking in the house...


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 9, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Wife doesn't cook. I do all the cooking in the house...



Well, come on Mike give us your best winter plate of goodies.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 9, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Wife doesn't cook. I do all the cooking in the house...



+1 on that


----------

